# George Perry's World Record Largemouth Bass



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

Never seen this photo before. Thought it was pretty cool.
Caught on June 2nd, 1932. Weighed 22 1/4 pound.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I think that record will stand forever. I think too much pressure on fish now for a lm to get that big


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I believe there is one out there somewhere. It wouldn't surprise me if it doesn't come from Mexico. Pressure isn't nearly as bad down there. However it could also come from California. Cal Delta or any of the Southern Cal lakes could hold one or more during the right time of year. There are some monster females that get huge during the spawn. That will be the critical time of year, after the spawn is done, you'l have to wait another year. Could you imagine sight fishing spawning beds and seeing a monster bass that big?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I am almost certain that record will be broken eventually. It will happen out west, most likely in california. 

22+lbs is still an absolute MONSTER!


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

ACTUALLY.... A guy in california caught a 24 pound bass, but he foul hooked it thru the side of the fish and not in the fishes mouth. The record has been broken, just not officially. 

*Although Perry's record still stands, an even larger bass was caught in April in California, but the angler opted not to submit the fish as a new record because it was foul-hooked, contrary to state law.

That fish, caught by Mac Weakley, weighed 25 pounds, 1 ounce and was released.*

here's the link to the story:
http://www.mrlurebox.com/GeorgePerryBass.htm


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Unfortunatly , the 25 pounder passed away this year... Do a search on "Dottie" on this website.....I'm sure there is one out there somewhere...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BennyLovesSaugeyes said:


> ACTUALLY.... A guy in california caught a 24 pound bass, but he foul hooked it thru the side of the fish and not in the fishes mouth. The record has been broken, just not officially.


Someone can correct me if I am remembering wrong here but I believe they recently found what they believe is the same large bass that Weekly caught. It was found dead. It had some identifiable markings that led them to believe it...as if the fact that it was 24 pounds was not enough proof.

Even if that one is indeed dead they have come very close enough times in recent years in California and Texas to lead me to believe it will happen fairly soon. I would not be surprised if it happened in the next couple or three years. Most places are pressured too much to ever have it happen but there are a few lakes where they are doing everything they can to break the record. They are stocking these lakes heavily with food source.

There was an interesting article in the Field and Stream last year telling about the obsession that a few of these guys have to break the record. It is beyond any fishing obsession that I could imagine.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> There was an interesting article in the Field and Stream last year telling about the obsession that a few of these guys have to break the record. It is beyond any fishing obsession that I could imagine.



There's a book called 'Sowbelly' that is all about the obsession of some guys trying to break the record. Haven't finished it yet, but so far its a good read.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> There's a book called 'Sowbelly' that is all about the obsession of some guys trying to break the record. Haven't finished it yet, but so far its a good read.


Maybe they are waiting to finish it with the ending being the actual record breaking?


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> Maybe they are waiting to finish it with the ending being the actual record breaking?


 That's my fault on the wording. haha. 
I meant that I haven't finished the book yet... but what I have read so far is pretty good.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Unfortunatly , the 25 pounder passed away this year... Do a search on "Dottie" on this website.....I'm sure there is one out there somewhere...


Here is a pic of Dottie and an article on her death.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/news/story?page=world_record_bass_dies


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> That's my fault on the wording. haha.
> I meant that I haven't finished the book yet... but what I have read so far is pretty good.


I see. That makes sense now.

Thanks Krusty for finding that article. I knew it was around somewhere. I just didn't take the time to find it. I don't know if I read that version before or not. For anyone reading this thread, make sure to click on Krusty's link and read it. It is pretty interesting.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Thats why I mentioned those So. Cal. lakes, they are stocked with trout, and those record hunters throw some of the biggest swimbaits I have ever seen. I lived out there in the early and mid '80's while in the Navy, and those guy's are absolutely obsessed with it. Dixon, Otay, San Vicente and Jennings are a few of the lakes they hunt on. My personal best out there was a shade over 14lbs. from Dixon. After catching a fish that big, I can't imagine what one ten lbs. bigger would be like. "Dottie" was caught twice, the first time I believe she weighed 19+. So there are fish out there that will break the record, but like I said before, timing and weather conditions will be everything.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That article says that "Dottie", as she was named, weighed around 23 pounds in 2003 on the angler's scales but had lost some weight prior to the official weighing. The official number was 21.69# which still stands as the 4th largest ever caught. In 2006 when they foul hooked her their scales weighed her at 25.06# which would have shattered the record had that number been true.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I know this record stands, just like we all know Christopher Columbus discovered America,because the record was never set straight. Fact is, the scale that Perrys fish was weighed on, if I recall, was spring loaded, and could have been 6-8 ounces off, which would mean ALOT. The record stands, but if handled that way today, it wouldn't count. Still a great catch. THE CATKING !!!( Scale could have been off to the good also.... )


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know there has always been scrutiny in the weight of the fish and how it was done. Some folks accused Perry of foul play. Like you said those things wouldn't happen today. There are too many requirements as to how they are recorded today. Fudging the numbers most likely will not happen.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet story Krusty, thanks for pulling that up.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

catking said:


> I know this record stands, just like we all know Christopher Columbus discovered America,because the record was never set straight. Fact is, the scale that Perrys fish was weighed on, if I recall, was spring loaded, and could have been 6-8 ounces off, which would mean ALOT. The record stands, but if handled that way today, it wouldn't count. Still a great catch. THE CATKING !!!( Scale could have been off to the good also.... )


The picture of Perry's fish in this thread was taken in front of the local Post Office - and the fish was weighed on the certified scales in there. (This according to the BassMaster Magazine article that included that photo for the first time.) 

Though we have no way of knowing if those scales were accurate by today's standards I don't believe that any other scales of that era would have been any closer to perfection. That bass weighed 22-4 and is fishing's most coveted record. The obsessed big bassers are chasing a fish of 22-5 or more...

Maybe from an AEP lake... 


Bob


----------

